# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Εχει παρει κανεις dumyrox 100 ?

## kosto30

εγω φιλε μου παιρνω αλλα φαρμακα αλλα οταν ξεκινησα τη θεραπεια ημουνα χαλια κανε λιγο υπομονη να δρασει.απλα θελει καποιες μερες περιπου 20 μεχρι να πιασει για τα καλα...ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα στα χει εξηγησει ο γιατρος σου,...καλες γιορτες

----------


## melene

μηπως φιλε μου ειναι ιδεα σου?και εγω τα παιρνω,τα ιδια,των 100 και ποτε δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα και εχω παρει και αλλο γενικα το οποιο με ειχε \'\'εξοντωσει\'\'.αυτο το ντουμιροξ δηλαδη,τι το παιρνω τι οχι το ιδιο και το αυτο,καμια παρενεργεια και μερικες φορες μεταξυ μας καμια δραση ουσιαστικη..

----------


## melene

καλα,λοιπον ηρεμισε..τυχαινει και το εχω ψαξει πολυ με τα χαπια,ειναι πολυ ελαφρια αυτα μην τρελενεσαι και αν εσενα σε εχουν πιασει ετσι να σου πω πως οταν και εγω πηρα για πρωτη φορα τα σεροξατ τα οποια ειναι παρα πολυ πιο βαρια και ειχα αντιστοιχα θεματα και περισσοτερα σα φυτο ημουν απο την υπνηλια ολη μερα,εφυγαν μετα απο ενα μηνα,μην ανησυχεις αληθεια σου λεω,δεν το κανω για να σε καθησυχασω!διαφορετικα θα σου λεγα συζητα το με τον γιατρο σου μπασ και σου τα αλλαξει αλλα ειλικρινα τα συγκεκριμενα σκεψου ειναι ο,τι πρεπει και για νεαρες ηλικιες.

----------


## osfp

pairno to dumyrox kai den antimetopizo kanena provlima. perimene liges meres

----------


## PETRAN

Η βλουφοξαμίνη, είναι από τα παλια και \"δοκιμασμένα\" άτυπα αντικαταθλιπτικά SSRI (όπως και η φλουοξετίνη-prozac, η παροξετίνη-seroxat και η σερτραλίνη-zoloft) όμως από ότι έχω διαβάσει, είναι και το ποιο πιθανό από όλα να σου κάνει ζαλάδες και τάσεις για εμετό, ιδιαίτερα κατά τις πρώτες εβδομάδες της θεραπείας. Από ότι θυμάμαι πήγες και σε πολύ παλιό γιατρό έτσι? νευρολόγοι-ψυχιατροι δεν υπάρχουν καν πλέον (ο όρος επίσης που ανέφερες αν θυμάμαι στο άλλο θρεντ \"νευρική φοβία\" η whatever πρέπει να είναι από το 1890 λολ), μετά το 1980 υπάρχουν είτε νευρολόγοι (επιληψία, σκλήρυνση κατα πλάκας, εγκεφαλικό, παρκινσον, άνοιες μπλα μπλα) είτε ψυχίατροι (άγχος, κατάθλιψη, ψυχώσεις, άνοιες μπλα μπλα) και αν και η εμπειρία παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο, είναι λίγο και δίκοπο μαχαίρι αφού αυτοί οι τομείς εξελίσσονται ραγδαία και κάποιος πολύ παλιότερος μπορεί να έχει χάσει κάτι (και κάποιος πολύ νεότερος μπορεί να μην έχει την εμπειρία βέβαια). Η καλύτερη λύση για μένα είναι να βρεις την χρυσή τομή, να πας σε ένα καθαρό ψυχίατρο (και μόνο) αλλά να είναι ταυτόχρονα από τους παλιότερους και από τους ποιο έμπειρους. Συνήθως οι (σκέτοι) ψυχίατροι είναι και ποιο ενημερωμένοι για καινούργια φάρμακα και μερικοί από αυτούς έχουν και κάποιες γνώσεις ψυχολογίας και ψυχοθεραπείας για να γίνεται καλύτερη συνεννόηση και με κάποιον ψυχολόγο αν χρειαστεί (και να σε παραπέμψουν εκεί).


Υπάρχουν ποιο καινούργια φάρμακα που έχουν αποδειχθεί (υποτίθεται) να είναι ποιο αποτελεσματικά σε σχέση με άλλα (αλλά όχι απαραίτητα καλύτερα σε σχέση με παλιότερα φάρμακα όπως αυτό που παίρνεις). Ας πούμε πολύ ντόρο για άγχος αλλά και κατάθλιψη έχει κάνει η εσκιταλοπράμη (cipralex) που είναι και το ποιο επιλεκτικό για την σεροτονίνη (και σε μια πρόσφατη μελέτη βγήκε πρώτο μεταξύ 12 τέτοιων φαρμάκων) ενώ τα νέα SNRI όπως η βενφλαξαμίνη (effexor) και η δουλοξετίνη (cymbalta) είναι και αυτά υποσχόμενα (και στατιστικά με λιγότερες αντενδείξεις υποτίθεται). Επίσης υπάρχουν και άλλα που δρουν διαφορετικά όπως το Bespar (που είναι και το πιο ελαφρύ αλλα σε κάποιους πιάνει), και το Bupropion (που δεν λειτουργεί μέσω της σεροτονίνης αλλά της νοραδρεναλίνης και αυξάνει την ενέργεια κάνοντας σε κάποιους ένα παράδοξο effect ηρεμίας και αγχόλυσης μετά τις πρώτες εβδομάδες...η ένα εφφεκτ συνεχόμενου πανικού σε περίπτωση που δεν πιάσει...) . Μετά υπάρχουν και οι βητα-αναστολείς όπως το tenormin που δεν δρουν στον εγκέφαλο αλλα μπλοκάρουν την αδρεναλίνη στην καρδιά και ρίχνουν τον καρδιακό παλμό και την πίεση (οπότε και ηρεμούν γενικά). Φυσικά υπάρχουν και οι βενζοδιαζεπίνες (ηρεμιστικά) όπως τα xanax, lexotanil, stedon κλπ. που στιγμιαία κάνουν δουλειά αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα...μάλλον θα θες απεξάρτηση...


Κοίτα, αυτά που λεν ότι αυτά τα φάρμακα διορθώνουν χημικές ανισορροπίες η \"συστήματα\" είναι παπάντζα μεγάλη έτσι απλά. Κανείς σοβαρός ψυχίατρος δεν πρέπει να το λέει αυτό γιατί πλέον απλά οι έρευνες και η θεωρητική βάση τα έχουν απορρίψει εντελώς αυτά από το 2000 και έπειτα. Οι νέες θεωρίες λένε ότι πάρα πολλοί παράγοντες μαζί μπορεί σταδιακά να αλλάξουν τον εγκέφαλο στο κυτταρικό επίπεδο, και΄αυτά τα φάρμακα επηρεάζουν κάποια χημικά ώστε σταδιακά να ξανα-αλλάξουν το κυτταρικό επίπεδο, όχι απαραίτητα όπως ήταν παλιά, αλλά πρως \"διατάξεις\" που δημιουργούν ποιο \"θετικές\" καταστάσεις του μυαλού. Βασικά είναι όπως κάθε mind-altering drug όπως το xtc απλά τα συγκεκριμένα δεν έχουν τόσες \"επικύνδινες αντενδείξεις\" όπως τα παράνομα, οπότε και κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο για ιατρικούς σκοπούς. Επειδή τώρα κάθε εγκέφαλος είναι διαφορετικός, κάθε φάρμακο μπορεί να κάνει εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο. Κάθε άνθρωπος έχεις διαφορετικό αριθμό υποδοχέων σεροτονίνης η νοραδρεναλίνης κλπ.στον εγκέφαλο και πιθανών σε διαφορετικές κάπως ανατομικές περιοχές πράγμα που συμβάλει στις διαφορετικές εμπειρίες. Αν βλέπεις ότι αυτό μετά από λίγο καιρό δεν είναι για σένα αλλάζεις και δοκιμάζεις κάποιο άλλο που μπορεί να σου είναι πολύ καλύτερο (να σου \"ταιριάζει\" όπως λένε και οι ψυχίατροι). 

Εδώ είναι ένα σαιτ βιοψυχιατρικής που τα λένε με το \"όνομα\" τους τα πράγματα για πολλά ψυχιατρικά φάρμακα. Δεν είναι εναντίων των φαρμάκων απλα τα λένε εντελώς αντικειμενικά και χρησιμοποιούν ορολογίες όπως \"βρώμικα\" και ποιο \"καθαρά\" φάρμακα (πάντα όμως όσο ποιο επιστημονικά γίνεται). Αν ξέρεις Αγγλικά είναι το τοπ


http://www.biopsychiatry.com/


Είναι ενδιαφέρον γιατί αναφέρει για την φλουβοξαμίνη ότι 

fluvoxamine most commonly induces nausea (δηλαδή συχνά προκαλεί ναυτία)


Αυτό που θέλω να σου πω είναι ότι συνέχισε την θεραπεία μην χάνεις το κουράγιο σου. Μπορεί να το συνηθήσεις και να σου φύγει όλο αυτό το άγχος. Αν δεις πως δεν γίνεται τίποτα μην διστάσεις να συζητήσεις για αλλαγή του φαρμάκου η και να αλλάξεις γιατρό να πας σε έναν νεότερο και καθαρό ψυχίατρο (αλλά όχι πολύ νέο), αυτή είναι απλά η άποψή μου. Υπάρχουν διάφορα νέα φάρμακα και κάποιο μπορεί να αποδειχθεί ως ποιο καλό.


Τέλος, μην ξεχνάς ότι αυτό που έχεις δεν είναι ασθένεια με την παραδοσιακή έννοια, για να χρειαστείς κάποιο φάρμακο για να την γιατρέψει. Ποιο πολύ είναι \"δυσλειτουργικές συνήθειες\" που λόγω των καταστάσεων άθελά σου τις έμαθες. Τα φάρμακα μπορεί να βελτιώσουν την εμπειρία αλλά το πιθανότερο είναι ο τρόπος σκέψης που τροφοδοτεί αυτές τις συνήθειες να παραμείνει (εκτός και αν παράλληλα με τα φάρμακα κάνεις ουσιαστικές αλλαγές στην ζωή σου, τώρα το ποιες είναι αυτές εσύ ξέρεις). Γι\'αυτό και το καλύτερο είναι να βρεις και έναν ψυχολόγο-ψυχοθεραπευτή (η ένα ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτή) για να σου κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία (κυρίως \"γνωστική-συμπεριφορική\") ώστε να αλλάξεις σταδιακά αυτές τις αυτόματες σκέψεις που δημιουργούν αυτά τα προβληματικά συναισθήματα και τις συμπεριφορές. Π.χ. στο συμπεριφορικό κομμάτι αν σου προκαλέσει κάποιους πανικούς σε έναελεγχόμενο περιβάλλον όπως στο γραφείο του θεραπευτή η αν εκτεθείς σε μέρη με κόσμο ελεγχόμενα (υπο υην καθοδήγηση του θεραπευτή η με βάση διάφορων οδηγιών και τεχνικών) πιστεύω θα βελτιωθείς σημαντικά και ουσιαστικά. Παράλληλα στο γνωστικό κομμάτι μέσω της συζήτησης ίσως να ανακαλύψεις τι σημαίνει για σένα να γίνεσαι ρεζίλι σε κόσμο. Είπες ότι είσαι γενικά εξωστρεφής και κοινωνικός έτσι? Αυτό ίσως να σημαίνει ότι θέλεις πάντα να προβάλεις μια πολύ high-standard εικόνα (για τον χ η ψ λόγο που επίσης πιθανότατα να βγει κατά την διάρκεια της θεραπείας) πράγμα που στην συνέχεια δημιουργεί όλο αυτό τον έντονο φόβο σε κοινωνικές καταστάσεις, που σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο φέρνει περισσότερο φόβο κλπ. Πιστεύω ότι θα ωφεληθείς από μια τέτοια θεραπεία (άλλωστε έίναι αναγνωρισμένη επστημονικά ότι στατιστικά μόνη της έχει λίγο καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από τα SSRI άτυπα αντικαταθλιπτικά στο άγχος, αλλά μπορεί να την κάνεις και σε συνδιασμό με αυτά).


Αυτά, εύχομαι να βγεις σύντομα από όλο αυτό. Θα καταλάβεις πόσο χαζά είχε κολλήσει το μυαλό σου τότε και ότι δεν ήταν τίποτα.

----------


## sonata

ursus
τσεκαρε τα u2u σου

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by melene_
> μηπως φιλε μου ειναι ιδεα σου?και εγω τα παιρνω,τα ιδια,των 100 και ποτε δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα και εχω παρει και αλλο γενικα το οποιο με ειχε \'\'εξοντωσει\'\'.αυτο το ντουμιροξ δηλαδη,τι το παιρνω τι οχι το ιδιο και το αυτο,καμια παρενεργεια και μερικες φορες μεταξυ μας καμια δραση ουσιαστικη..


νομιζω ειναι στον οργανισμο...εγω θυμαμαι...τουσ πρωτουσ 2 μηνεσ ημουν λιγο ζομπι....μετα ομωωωωσσσσ ααλοσ ανθρωποσ..

υπομονη θελει...κανε λιγη υπομονη και αν σε κανενα μηνα δεν αλλαξουν τα πραγματα....πεσ το στον γιατρο...

----------


## arktos

arsus, επικοινώνησες με το γιατρό σου να του πεις πως νιώθεις με το φάρμακο που σου έδωσε?

----------


## arktos

arsus, ξέρεις τι έχεις παραλείψει να διαβάσεις από το χαρτάκι που είναι μέσα στο κουτάκι?
ότι το αλκοόλ δεν πάει με τα φάρμακα.
το έκανα κι εγώ ξέρεις όταν πρωτοπήγα σε ψυχίατρο ( από τους καλύτερους της αθήνας ) και αντί να γίνω καλύτερα, ξέφυγα.
με ψάχνανε και δεν με βρίσκανε.
όσο για τα xanax μην τρελαίνεσαι ότι γράφει, δεν το παθαίνεις κιόλας.πάρε μισό, ένα τέταρτο, να ηρεμήσεις λίγο.

παραπάνω λες πως τσιγάρο, αλκοόλ, κακή διατροφή ανεβάζουν εύκολα ψυχώσεις και φόβους.
δεν ξέρω αν κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο, σίγουρα όμως δεν κάνουν και το καλύτερο στην υγεία μας.

----------


## arktos

μπορεί να έχεις και πρόβλημα με το θυροειδή.
περίμενε να δεις.
πάντως υπάρχουν και αντικαταθλιπτικά που ούτε καταλαβαίνεις πως τα παίρνεις.

να σε ρωτήσω και και κάτι με το οποίο απορώ.όταν βγαίνεις σε κλαμπ τι πίνεις?
γιατί εγώ έχω κόψει το αλκοόλ εδω κα 1 1/2 χρόνο κι έχω να πάω σε μαγαζί από τότε.
τώρα που είμαι καλά και το σκέφτομαι, λέω οκ θα πάω τι θα πίνω?

----------


## arktos

δεν είπαμε όχι αλκοόλ?α, θα με τρελάνεις εσύ! :Big Grin: 
έτσι ξέρω κι εγώ να πιω ένα ωραίο τζιν με λεμονίτα!

έχω ακόμη διπολική διαταραχή.έχεις ενναλαγές στη διάθεση.
για ένα διάστημα έχεις κατάθλιψη, για ένα άλλο είσαι οκ και για ένα άλλο είσαι παραπάνω από το καλά.
από το ένα άκρο στο άλλο δηλαδή.
είναι δυσίατη ασθένεια.
είπα είμαι καλά.
γιατί βγήκα από κατάθλιψη.

----------


## afrula

εχω 2 μερες που το παιρνω και εχω τρομερη υπνηλια.Ο γιατρος μου που ειναι ο κορυφαιος της χωρας ειπε οτι το δινουν μονο στην ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη με τρομερα αποτελεσματα.Μακαρι αλλα 2 η 3 μηνες να κανω κουραγιο δεν αντεχεται και συμφωνω λες και ειμαι σε καταστολη νιωθω,σαν να κοιμαμαι ορθια.

----------


## afrula

και φυσικα ολοι παιρνουν η εχουν δοκιμασει χαπια...

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εχω 2 μερες που το παιρνω και εχω τρομερη υπνηλια.Ο γιατρος μου που ειναι ο κορυφαιος της χωρας ειπε οτι το δινουν μονο στην ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη με τρομερα αποτελεσματα.Μακαρι αλλα 2 η 3 μηνες να κανω κουραγιο δεν αντεχεται και συμφωνω λες και ειμαι σε καταστολη νιωθω,σαν να κοιμαμαι ορθια.


basika εγω ιψδ δεν εχω,ουτε ειχα..οταν ρωτησα τον δικο μου γιατρο για ποιο λογο μου συνταγογραφησε χαπια που αφορουν την ιψδ μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι μονο για αυτο,οτι εχουν και αλλη δραση

----------


## afrula

ο δικος μου λεει οτι στην Αμερικη που πηγαινει συνεχεια και ειναι ο κορυφαιος της χωρας ο γιατρουλης μου τα δινουν μονο στην ocd!

----------


## afrula

arsus στειλε μου ποιο γιατρο εχεις να δω αν εχουμε τον ιδιο.σε u2u σε παρακαλω.Ο δικος μου ειναι ο πρωτος της χωρας ,αναπληρωτης καθηγητης και τελειος.Του χω εμπισοσυνη μεγαλη.Αφου στο εξωτερικο στα συνεδρια εμαθα απο αλλους ,ολοι οι αλλοι οι γιατροι φευγουν για καφε τσιγαρο ενω αυτος ΕΚΕΙ!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

Τα dumyrox είναι όπως κάθε άλλο SSRI (π.χ. seroxat, prozac κλπ.) δεν έχει κάποιο special μηχανισμό για OCD. Απλά είναι από τα ποιο γνωστά ότι πιάνουν σε OCD και OCD-τύπου διαταραχές. Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι τα \"σταδιακής αποδέσμευσης\" ίσως να είναι λίγο ποιο αποτελεσματικά.

----------


## afrula

ειναι ειδικο για ocd.Στην Αμερικη αυτο παιρνουν.Για να δω τι θα γινει.Κι εγω βαρεθηκα ,βαρεθηκα και την υπνηλια που κανει και καπως με καταστελλει.

----------


## giwta2

Τι λες καλό μου με το αντικαταθλιπτικό έχεις τόσες ορμές;Τι να πω είσαι τυχερή.

----------


## giwta2

χαχαχαχαχαχα
συγνώμη σε πέρασα για γυναίκα αλλά και στους άνδρες πάλι δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα.Αρα εισαι τυχερός

----------


## melene

arsus ολα αυτα με το dumyrox?δεν το πιστευω!μηπως δεν ειναι το χαπι αλλα εισαι εσυ??
μεχρι ποσα mg θα φτασεις?

----------


## melene

οταν λες μισο?μισο των 100 η μισο των 50?και ποσα κιλα εισαι αν δεν γινομαι αδιακριτη... :Embarrassment:

----------


## melene

θες να σου πω την αληθεια??καλε οχι!απαπα..

ναι!να προσεχεις!δεν παχαινουν απο μονα τους,προσεχε τι τρως γιατι δεν ειναι το θεμα οτι παχαινουν αλλα δεν μπορεις να χασεις με τιποτα ο,τι παρεις για αυτο με ρεγουλα!
τα κιλα σου τα ρωταω για τα mg .παει και αναλογα με τη σοβαροτητα που εχει καποιος αλλα και με τα κιλακαι ηθελα να συγκρινω με την ποσοτητα που επαιρνα εγω.
πηρα περιπου 4-5 κιλα εγω και παλι ομως σκεψου οτι τωρα εχω χασει τα 3 που παιρνω 50 mg μερα παρα μερα.

----------


## afrula

εγω με την υπνηλια παλευω,αλλα το αλλο που με τρομαζει ειναι οτι δεν σκεφτομαι σωστα σα να σταματαει το μυαλο μου στις εμμονες και δε μπορω να τις αναλυσω οπως εκανα και να ανακουφιστω για λιγο.Δε ξερω τι ειναι αυτο.Παιρνω 3 χαπια των 100 και αυριο ειναι η τεταρτη μερα.Και επισης αυριο ΑΡΧΙΖΩ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ!!!!Μακαρι Θεε μου να ναι καλος!!!! :Frown:

----------


## melene

afrula χαιρομαι παρα πολυ!περιμενω να μου στειλεις να μου πεις πως ηταν,τις εντυπωσεις σου γενικοτερα αν θες και τωρα παμε στο chat του εμπ να τα πουμε!

----------


## afrula

καλη μου θα κοιμηθω τωρα.Θα σου πω αυριο τα νεα!!!Μακαρι να ναι καλος!!!Θα προσευχομαι...φιλακια....
 :Wink:

----------


## afrula

το εμπ τι ειναι?

----------


## melene

http://xat.com/empneustns

----------


## melene

soy γραφω!δεν με βλεπεις?

----------


## afrula

melene καληνυχτα .Κολλουσε το chat de mporoysa na milhsv.filakia

----------


## convict

Και γω περνω Dumyrox εδω και 2 και κατι μηνες για OCD,ο γιατρος μου μου ειπε πως ειναι ο καλυτερος στην Ελλαδα για ocd και μου το προτινε γιατι εχουν δει λεει καταπληκτικα αποτελεσματα.
Ξεκινησα με 50mg και ενω τις πρωτες 3 βδομαδες ημουν οπως παντα χωρις να προσεξω διαφορα,απο την ωρα που πηγα στα 100mg με ριμαξε,τα συμπτωματα της ocd γιναν τρεις χειρωτερα,οι εμονες βαρανε κοκκινο.Ξαναγυρισα στα 50mg αλλα συνεχιζω να μαι χαλια.Εχω μαλλωσει με ολους τους φιλους μου,μου βγαινει επιθετοικοτιτα και θελω να διαλυσω οτι βρω μπροστα μου,η μαυρες σκεψης ξαναγυρισαν.
Περνω ταυτοχρονα και minitran και δεν ξερω πως τα πανε τα 2 χαπια μαζι.
Δυστυχος η ευτυχος πινω αναγκαστηκα οταν βγαινω εξω οποτε και αυτο θα παιζει σιγουρα ρολο.

----------

